# Urgent - My puppy might have the parvo virus



## myfavdog (Jul 14, 2012)

I was supposed to go to pick up my vizsla pup from the breeder. But 2 weeks ago they found the parvo virus on two pups. The breeder has not tested the other dogs but assured us they have no signs of the parvo virus. What am I supposed to do now? The breeder will not take any responsibility in case my pup develops the virus after homecoming. Any suggestions? I am a 1st time ever dog owner to be and have no idea how to handle this.

Your responses is highly appreciated!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Have to ask. Where and how did you find the breeder?

From that we might be able to help. Not all breeders are the same.

RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

DO NOT pick up the pup. I guarantee if some have it they all have it. Get your money back and go elsewhere. A good breeder would never let their pups be exposed to parvo.


----------



## myfavdog (Jul 14, 2012)

found the breeder online. He is a AKC registered breeder.

He even suggested that if my pup would not survive he is willing to "give" me another one when he has another litter. But no money back!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to on-line breeders and how they deal with Vizslas. Just another commodity to sell.

I don't know what you gave them for money but get your money back unless you have a contract that you signed. 

AKC registration means NOTHING!!!!

If you can't get your money back, then use the internet to make others aware of this operation.

Caulk it up as education expense.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/03/what-is-commercial-breeder-family-news.html

RBD


----------



## myfavdog (Jul 14, 2012)

I suppose education money is never cheap and I am glad it was only a down payment. Will get into discussion with him tomorrow. 
The worst part is bringing the bad news to my kids.

What site would you recommend looking for a V?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> What site would you recommend looking for a V?


None. Find your local Vizsla club and get to know the breed. 

Kids? Spend a few hours here on the forum reading. 

The blog I started three years ago was to help folks like you understand the breed.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com

RBD


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I completely agree with redbirddog. I would not purchase one of his puppies and I would make it known that you will spread the word about what type of operation he runs if he does not reimburse your money. Take RBD's advice and do your homework - you will be glad you did. Take your time - get to know V owners in your area (you could start searching for them right on this forum) as well as your local V club. Your kids will be disappointed - but how devastated would they be if they fell in love with one of these pups and the pup does in fact have the virus. You will be spending a lot more money to try and keep your dOg alive by bringing it to an emergency vet or your puppy could actually die. It's a terrible situation and I feel horrible for the puppies. :-[.


----------



## myfavdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you for your input! 

I know the breed since my brother in law has 2 of these wonderful dogs. Lives in Europe by the way. That's the reason why we chose the V. It's new to me since I will be the one to spent most time with them.

The breeder just left the message that he will take the pups to the vet tomorrow morning and let me know whether they are good to go. keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

myfavdog, RBD is right. 
So sorry, these dogs come form a very limited gene pool and as the breed's popularity goes up, problems are bound to arise. 

WW2 left only 12 registered dogs alive. The breed may have even been crossed with the GSP to boost the gene pool a little. Indeed, history has not been kind to these dogs. 

Please be very careful and research as much as possible before making any commitment to a breeder. If not, you may run into health issues like skin disorders and even various forms of cancer. Poorly bred, any breed can have temperament issues. 


All the best and welcome to the forum,

Julius


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

My -go to some AKC field trials or hunt tests in your area - the club sponser will list the dogs in the event - if any V's are listed - go & talk to the owner - odds are they are commited to the breed and will help you find a good breeder! this is starting at the top of your research quest


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your situation. I know how excited you get before bringing home your baby pup and it must have been quite a blow to hear news like that and then to doubt the authenticity of the breeder.

I agree that you should start looking through your local vizsla club. We had to pass on a cute puppy we had our minds on because he didn't have a good pedigree. It was sad at the time, but in the long run we are so happy that we got a jovial healthy little boy with good support from our breeder. 

We aren't going to be showing our boy, but we wanted records showing health certifications going back. Vizslas are prone to timidity (moreso than other breeds) and good breeders will never breed an unhealthy or dog or one with behavioral problems. It is also nice when a breeder can choose the pup that fits your family best. 

I am glad your breeder was honest enough to tell you about the parvo, but it is difficult enough having a Vizsla pup without dealing with a terrible illness. Look for breeder's with a health guarantee, and that means giving you money back, not just replacing the pup. You'll also want to ask a lot of questions of the breeder and make sure they ask a lot of questions of you. You want someone who cares most about the well being of the dog.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I would run hard and I would run fast from this breeder. 

If some of his pups came down with the virus, it is on his property and in his breeding facilities. Canine parvovirus can survive extremely hot or cold temperatures, and can be found in the soil up to a year later. The only household disinfectant that can get rid of the virus is bleach. If parvo is on his property and he has not taken the necessary decontamination steps, puppies from his next litter will very likely just be infected with the virus as well. Even if your dog does not get the disease, he might still be a carrier, and could infect other neighborhood dogs. 

As a girl I had a dirt-eating puppy that came down with parvo and died (my frugal farmer-father didn't think puppies needed expensive vaccinations). It was heartbreaking. I can understand any reluctance you might have to not get the puppy in order to spare your kids the difficult discussion about why, but it's much better than for them to get attached to the physical reality of the pup and then watch it suffer and die.

As others have mentioned, start with a local Vizsla club or other local owners. Ask around on here if you come up with a breeder you'd like to know more about. If you're willing to share your general location, members might have a breeder in the area they could also recommend.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that your puppy might have Parvo Virus - but I think you have had a lucky escape. How did puppies that have not been out or had their shots come into contact with the virus. Sounds to me like the mother wasn't vaccinated. Even if your pup is "good to go" don't touch it. You have no guarantee that it won't get the virus. Cut your losses and look for a good breeder as the others suggest. If this puppy gets PV two days or so after you get it home you are in for loads of expesnive veterinary care and a great deal of heart ache as few dogs or pup survive this dreadful disease. Then how heartbroken will your children be??

There are people from all over the world on this forum and you will not have to search far to read about the heart ache of some who have bought puppies from unscrupulous breeders. On the other hand you will get equally good advise on good breeders in your area.

*PLEASE*, take the advise you have asked for and wait for a puppy from a recommended breeder.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree with everyone's advise - do not pick up the pup. 
Parvo is a horrible illness, even vaccinated dogs can die from the disease, young puppies are almost guaranteed to get it if they were exposed to the virus.
Our local V rescue lost a beautiful adult dog due to Parvo, she was in a hospital for several days and unfortunately lost her life...


----------



## myfavdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you all for response. Appreciate it !


----------

